# Jazz fans...



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Could someone recommend me some decent books on jazz history? The topic is obviously ridiculously expansive, so 1940s-1970s or thereabouts? Pianists are a particular interest, but potted history/overview type things are fine too if they're well written.

I would ask on a jazz forum, but that would involve dealing with, erm, jazz fans 

Cheers!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recommend the books of Ted Gioia. He is a very knowledgeable, intelligent writer on jazz.

There's the comprehensive tome, The History Of Jazz. And his West Coast Jazz book is really
excellent. It covers the LA scence of 1945-1965. Many jazz greats came from this area. Mingus,
Art Pepper, Dexter Gordon, Eric Dolphy. And many more settled there like Shelly Manne, Gerry
Mulligan.

There's a book called 88 The Giants Of Jazz Piano, but I haven't read it.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The books of Gary Giddins, like "Weather bird: Jazz at the Dawn of Its Second Century" and "Visions of jazz: the first century" (i haven't read the later "Jazz"), but i agree with the recommendation of Ted Gioia too.
For old jazz the books of Gunther Schuller, altough a bit technical, are a must read. But there are many that are worth reading, max harrison, whitney balliett, martin williams, amiri baraka, on a more conservative side philip larkin and stanley crouch, burt korall if you're interested in drums...


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers guys! West Coast Jazz and Visions of Jazz are both in my library, so i think i'll have a goosey at those first.

Then possibly more Gioia and an attempt at Schuller! Niiice.


----------



## mckalemack (Jun 26, 2012)

Mesa said:


> Could someone recommend me some decent books on jazz history? The topic is obviously ridiculously expansive, so 1940s-1970s or thereabouts? Pianists are a particular interest, but potted history/overview type things are fine too if they're well written.
> 
> I would ask on a jazz forum, but that would involve dealing with, erm, jazz fans
> 
> Cheers!


For knowing more about Jazz this link is helpful http://goo.gl/ru0h7 and if you want to know about other musians like *thomas hermanns*, hape kerkeling you can watch kein pardon show.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

The best I have is a Penguin guide which I bought years ago. Beyond that, I've managed to buy several Verve box sets and Blue Note albums, and only because they they were being sold at 75 pct off. Given that, I suppose the Verve Jazz Masters series offers a good selection or the Verve Collector's edition.


----------

